# Bush's speech last night @ RNC



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

*What did you think of Bush's speech at the RNC*​
Very Good964.29%Ok321.43%Very Bad214.29%Did not see it00.00%


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I saw that speech last night and I have to say he gave the speech of his political career. He covered issues both domestic and foreign. Overall I think that he won a lot of votes last night.

What did you think of his speech?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Not enough on the tax situation which is strangling this country, maybe if he wins he will get more agressive. Otherwise ok, hes a good man.


----------

